# How to say no to psych?



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Im really not liking therapy and I keep missing appointments hoping she'll get the point. I avoided the phone today because I knew she was ringing to see why I didnt turn up. I eventually picked the phone up and said 'Sorry I slept all day' I just cant say, 'Im sorry Im just not liking this'. Argh! So shes made another appointment for me. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Im really not liking therapy and I keep missing appointments hoping she'll get the point. I avoided the phone today because I knew she was ringing to see why I didnt turn up. I eventually picked the phone up and said 'Sorry I slept all day' I just cant say, 'Im sorry Im just not liking this'. Argh! So shes made another appointment for me. :afr


Just be honest and tell her that you don't have any repertoire with her, and ask be referred to someone else. Believe me, she has your best interests in mind and will understand. It is her responsibility to "watch out" for you, which is why she keeps calling.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with Pheobus. I would just say you do not think the therapy is helping and would not like to make a further appointment. You do not even have to contact her directly as I'm sure she would have a secretary?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Besides talking, another option is to write to her, giving it to her to read during the session (or if too anxiety-provoking, it doesn't have to be in person). This is how I ended some of my therapies. You can be as brief or as detailed as you like. For example, you could just write that this particular therapy is not working out and you wish to pursue a diffierent type or have a break from any therapy.

They are used to having clients end sessions early. If you don't wish to discuss your reasons or receive any more phonecalls, you could also write that down.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Im really not liking therapy and I keep missing appointments hoping she'll get the point. I avoided the phone today because I knew she was ringing to see why I didnt turn up. I eventually picked the phone up and said 'Sorry I slept all day' I just cant say, 'Im sorry Im just not liking this'. Argh! So shes made another appointment for me. :afr


Tell her you ran out of money.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Tell her you ran out of money.


Heh this is pretty much what I did


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to be the receptionist at a counseling clinic. It's not uncommon for a client to call up and ask me to cancel their next appointment. When I would ask if they wanted to reschedule they would say "No thanks" and that would be the end of it. If you therapist was really curious and called you, you don't have to call her back. It happens all the time. You can't click with every therapist you meet! Just try to find a new one.


----------

